# How about them Broncos!



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

UN-FRICKEN BELIEVABLE


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Although I'm not a Tebow fan I am more than happy to see BigBen out. Congrats to you Denver fans.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Yipeee!!!!! Sorry Steelers fans you got Tebowed!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad to see the Steelers out. We have a couple iof diehards in town who will be whining for weeks. Can't wait to rub it in ! LMAO


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

loved it.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*I am Happy for The Broncos Everyone was Saying they didnt have a chance and Tebow Couldnt Play in the NFL, the commentators of the Game Made themselves look like Dummies I Love it when that happens!!*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I dont watch pro football, never "did" it for me. Overated over paid glory seekers---not all of them but enough that I have a distaste for it. Even the Super Bowl seems so much hype and hoopla. But as you mentioned I love people eating their words.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> I dont watch pro football, never "did" it for me. Overated over paid glory seekers---not all of them but enough that I have a distaste for it. Even the Super Bowl seems so much hype and hoopla. But as you mentioned I love people eating their words.


I agree with you 100%. I watch more college ball than the pros. This year I've have been getting a kick out of everyone having to eat their words over Tebow. Everyone thought Tebow should be a natural pro, that just does not happen. Every college player going to the pros has a learning curve and you can see Tebow inproving every game. Sports commentators are like the news media, they have predisposed ideas and can see past those ideas.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

I gotta say, its good to see a player like Tebow playing for the love of the game. He had that whole team pumped the entire game. I cant remember the last time I saw that kind of enthusiasm from a team. Tebow has a ways to go, but he can play!

On the other side, the Patriots could put an end to a very exciting season for us.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

McYoteHunter said:


> I gotta say, its good to see a player like Tebow playing for the love of the game. He had that whole team pumped the entire game. I cant remember the last time I saw that kind of enthusiasm from a team. Tebow has a ways to go, but he can play!
> 
> On the other side, the Patriots could put an end to a very exciting season for us.


 You do realize Tebow was from the SEC, oh and by the way RRROOOLLLLL TIDE!


----------

